# Check out my boys curtains for his bedroom...you'll love em!



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Way Cool!! 

Sheila


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very cute Mark you want him to be a woodworker, good start. LOL LOL


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol…i hope the little guy has a natural creative touch at least, its up to him what he does in life but I would love if my boy wanted to learn the trade. I would love to work with my boy period.


----------



## metalmelter (Jul 21, 2010)

very nice, i wonder if i could talk my wife in to those


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol…keep me posted


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A great set of blinds for a future woodworker.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

You have to start them early. Great curtain.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I need details…. where'd the tools come from? how'd you make it etc etc


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MY - O - MY
you have been busy with the needle and sisser
niice work Mark

Hmmmm maybee you have cheaded and let the wife do it

Dennis


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Your son has the coolest curtains on the block!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

my mom made these curtains all from scratch, tools and logos n all


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I just knew it…...LOL

still a damm fine curtain Mark
tell Mom she is farmus now …..becourse we all love it…..and she can be proud of it

have a safe great weekend
Dennis


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Awwww….........very cute.

AKA….........Woodchic


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I wanna set


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with rustic I wanna set too!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

those are great mark…it will help get the bug into him….wood worker…good tools…how fun it will be for you and your wife to help foster a good trade or hobby for your kids…keep on doing the good things like this…thanks for showing it to us….grizz


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

love the comments everyone  thx a ton… my mom did the work like i said so it goes to her. i hope mason will be a good little sidekick.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

I love them. Wish I had come up with something like that for my son. Dang!!! Missed another boat.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats the idea Mark, teach em young .


----------

